# Wal-Mart Halloween



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Just got back from Wally World and they're getting their Halloween stuff out!!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Mine still does'nt have out crap.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine doesn't have anything either......


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I just came back from wm,too (we're constantly out of EVERYTHING lately) and they had nothing.nada.zip.

I swear I'm going to turn downright giddy when I see the slightest sign of it.

I also hit up my Walgreens and they were JUST clearing the shelves and packing up the Summer stuff.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Was at Wally World on 9/1/08 and not even a hint of Halloween. Target the same way. K-Mart same way as well.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

What's wrong with these folks not having Halloween out!!! lol


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Walmart here in Atlanta area was putting it out last week, I took photos but they are on my work PC and I'm not at work... 

I didn't see anything really remarkable, a lot of repeat stuff. Same lighting stuff, same decor stuff. Hoping for more on next visit.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Nothing at WalMart in my area. I'm getting worried that they're going to put the Xmas stuff out before the Halloween stuff!!!


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

I went to mine today and Target, neither had their Hweenthings up(T did have m&ms at the end caps with Hween and W did have Hween Oreos, but that was all). Bed, Bath and Beoyond did have cute ghost keychains! Gotta get one of those!


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

sheepies666 said:


> Nothing at WalMart in my area. I'm getting worried that they're going to put the Xmas stuff out before the Halloween stuff!!!


Mine did! They put the stuff up the same week and they put the Hween stuff in the back! I had to walk through the whole store to get to the good stuff. My children were taunted because it was close to the toys!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Was at walmart just yesterday and they had the halloween candy out, and they were clearing out the school supplies that were on the other seasonal aisles. I would suspect that they are going to change it over very shortly now. Just trying to make room. 

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been all over wal-mart, target, k-mart and nodda zilch nothing but the snot gobblers or I mean kids didn't go back to school till today so we will see. The Halloween store opened up very pricey so didn't buy much few things small things


----------



## southern_scare (Aug 4, 2008)

our walmart was supposed to put the stuff out last night but they didnt. k-mart had some stuff out and so does party city. our walmart has had the signs in the back for 2 weeks


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Whats sad about the whole thing...I went to Wal-mart, K-Mart, Target, Hobby Lobby and the Dollar store, all yesterday... and nothing. A few shelves cleared in the lawn and garden stuff at Wal-mart, but noting even remotely ready...

Scary thing was...I went to Hobby Lobby... 1 side of 1 iasle had Halloween stuff, the other side had Fall stuff...but next aisle over...3 Aisles of Christmas stuff already!!

Our party tree is starting to get stuff out, but they have a lot of stuff out year round anyway...but way too expensive. I went to pick up a fog machine. 400watt fog machine...$40 ON SALE

I tell you, it's a consipracy...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We've got candy but nothing else. Still got school supplies everywhere...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

sheepies666 said:


> Nothing at WalMart in my area. I'm getting worried that they're going to put the Xmas stuff out before the Halloween stuff!!!


Where are you from? I live just outside of Toronto and visited Walmart today at lunch (went to the back where you usually find Halloween items) and nothign was there either.

They usualy stock their shelves around mid to late September so don't be to concerned : )


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Local kids just went back to school today so I imagine by this next weekend that wally world here will start putting out Halloween.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Not sure about the local walmarts will check tomorrow, I have been out of town and checked the one in WV where I was visiting and they did not have anything. Kmart there had a little picked up a couple of things. The Dollar General Store back there had a little bit of halloween also


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I was at Walmart Friday & they had one of those small aisles across from the pharmecy with just a small handful of costumes but still people were looking thru them!

Muf


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't checked mine yet. I will probably go tomorrow and see. I can't wait.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Was at my Walmart today and they still have nothing.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't gone to any places for fear of disappointment so I'm waiting till Friday to check out a Walmart and Target. Darn kids should go back to school sooner so our Halloween stuff comes out sooner.


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

*Mad as hell !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I will have to say that I have seen what Walmart,Walgreens,Biglots,Menards,Hobby lobby,Rural king,all have this year and I am VERY DISAPOINTED, the selection is much smaller this year at all of these places, when I asked them about a month ago how it was going to be this year and they all told me the same thing,NOT AS GOOD AS LAST YEAR,this really sucks, must be the economy huh?


----------



## miss_murder (Sep 1, 2008)

Havn't checked wally world, but winners has had stuff out for weeks! I was actually really surprised, they had the halloween theme down since mid august ^__^


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

miss_murder said:


> Havn't checked wally world, but winners has had stuff out for weeks! I was actually really surprised, they had the halloween theme down since mid august ^__^


Winners?????????? where is that?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

the morbituary said:


> Winners?????????? where is that?


I was curious about that as well. Looks like it's another TJ Maxx type place but in Canada.

Welcome to The TJX Companies, Inc.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Was at my Wal-Mart in Mooresville Saturday. I went rummaging through the boxes stuffed back in Lawn and Garden and found 10 cauldron stirring witches amongst many other items.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Nothing in Boise, just cleared shelves on Monday. Finger drumming, toe tapping waiting!


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nothing In Chula Vista besides candy =/ shelves are cleared though and ready to be filled.


----------



## miss_murder (Sep 1, 2008)

MrsMyers666 said:


> I was curious about that as well. Looks like it's another TJ Maxx type place but in Canada.
> 
> Welcome to The TJX Companies, Inc.


Yeah, wasn't sure if you guys had Winners down there, but it pretty much carries everything, and their Halloween stock is making me very happy. They have life size mummies that look really good, for less than $100 =] Im gonna go there this weekend and see what I can find for cheap. Haha


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I just got back from Wally World. They've started putting out 400W fog machines, fog juice and cutsey lights out.

Nothing else much though.......hopefully they will be in full swing by the end of the week (well, that's what the manager says)!


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

miss_murder said:


> Yeah, wasn't sure if you guys had Winners down there, but it pretty much carries everything, and their Halloween stock is making me very happy. They have life size mummies that look really good, for less than $100 =] Im gonna go there this weekend and see what I can find for cheap. Haha


Can you post some pics please???????????


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

We definately need pictures for this thread


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

This thread is useless with out pics!


----------



## dts316 (Aug 19, 2008)

my friend works at wal mart and she said they started getting in halloween stuff last week, but haven't strated putting anything out yet. She will let me know when they get everything out, put stuff on sale, and even let me get her discount.

Jeremy


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Still nothing Halloween at our Wal-marts. Just all the back to school stuff


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

malibuman said:


> Mine still does'nt have out crap.



Ours waits till late September but they will have Christmass stuff out before halloween go figure.


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

St. Cloud, MN - one little bit of wall in the back of the store with the black roses, a few tombstones, fog machine and juice and candles. Then lots of print out sheets of where stuff is supposed to be. So, it's getting there, I'm checking Target tomorrow.

Someone said something about Menards, but I've never really noticed our one here to have anything - I'll have to check it out.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I was there yesterday. All the candy is out on the shelves. The costumes and props are hit-or-miss. Lots of empty space between things, like they're stocking the shelves based upon what boxes have arrived and/or the easiest to get out of the stock area. The shelf set up diagrams were taped to the shelves, so it's apparent that they'll be fully stocked in the next day or two. 

Craig


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

No Halloween at our Wal-mart either. I'm friends with the manger and he said candy would set monday and halloween deco tuesday, I was there Wednesday and nothing!!!!!!!! geeeezzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I stopped by one of our Walmarts last night and they had about 4 different items out. All their set up diagrams were taped to the shelves though.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ours had the candy shelves finished a few days ago and yesterday the beginnings of the costume isle was up. Some really cool costumes, too, btw (that is if you are smaller than a sz 12!  heheheh, I always make my own  ) and a few random decorations and such. Still, it is only one isle long but at at least it is away from where they put Christmas. Last year they were squishing it all together before it was even Oct. to try and make room for Christmas! 
DORKS!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

It has started! I just got back and they had just gotten the mask and wig aisle done and most of party goods. The shelves are labeled and ready to be filled so it should all be out by tomorrow. The seasonal dept. employees all had that "I hate my life" look in their eyes so I guess they know what they're going to be doing for the next several weeks! I do feel sorry for those that have to pick it all up off the floor and put it back in place every night after kids come in and trash it every day. But that's holiday time at Wal Mart!


----------



## jTyler (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Walmart Halloween*

Wow, I haven't been shopping in 4 days so I don't know if Wally World has halloween stuff out yet. I am expecting it soon, usually it comes out in the 2nd week of September...after the students get their school shopping done


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

w00t!

I just ran to WM to grab my daughter's kitten an extra special gift for being a good boy (long story!) and...THEY HAD HALLOWEEN STUFF ON THE SHELVES!!!!  Not a lot, but they were working like busy beavers!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I went yesterday.............and nadda!! Darn it, the kids are already back in school now.....get rid of the pencils and put out the skellies!!


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got back from wal-mart and nothing. You think if I throw a fit they will get it out.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

the Vancouver, BC area has had a small bit trickle through, nothing too much of note yet


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I was at a Walmart today and they had a few things out (window stick on's, skelaton in a bag that can be used for a yard haunt) and a whole aisle of "average" looking customes. The aisles are not cleared as of yet but hopefully they will be soon for the BEST time of the year : ) 

I took some pictures with my PDA and here they are...one picture of the window decoration is a bit blurry because the employee was coming by and sometimes they are against people taking pictures so I rushed it lol


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

I saw today our Walmart had some things out. Did anyone notice the cool chocolate tombstone candy? I thought that would be fun at a party.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I did see the chocolate tombstone. I got a cavity just looking at it. My Walmart started putting stuff out today. I asked if they got the gemmy witch with the crystal ball, and they said they did'nt get it. Will have to check some of the other stores.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

malibuman said:


> I did see the chocolate tombstone. I got a cavity just looking at it. My Walmart started putting stuff out today. I asked if they got the gemmy witch with the crystal ball, and they said they did'nt get it. Will have to check some of the other stores.


I didn't see anything as big as the Gemmy stuff. Ours was candy, stickies, fake vampire teeth, etc. Most of it is in the back again! UGH!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are my pictures so ALL can view without having to click : ) 

The Walmart only has a few items out so I'll post more pictures when I get them : )


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

I went today and they had hardly anything. All they had was Halloween candy and some pajamas for women, which I'll be picking up on Saturday.  I'm disappointed though, seems like no stores around here have anything.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I was wrong! Went back today and still no more out than they had yesterday. Just masks and wigs and party goods and empty shelves.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I think it is hit and miss, checked three stores today, two had nothing, and the third had out about half of their stuff.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Our Walmart has a bunch of stuff out but I wasn't really impressed with any of it. Their prices seem kind of high this year, too. Does anyone else think so?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> Our Walmart has a bunch of stuff out but I wasn't really impressed with any of it. Their prices seem kind of high this year, too. Does anyone else think so?


I think you are right the prices do seem a bit high, on a side note I visited this other smaller store here in Canada and they usually have fair prices they HAVE OVER PRICED everything on sale so far for Halloween, maybe beause it's so early and then as October 31 nears the prices go down (usually when I buy my stuff a week before or so).

This year I'm doing SOME early shopping for my haunt and man are the prices insane at some places.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

As of Labor Day (the last time I was there), ours still had the boxes sitting in the lawn and garden area.
My kids wanted me to open the boxes. Can't say I wasn't tempted.

Finn


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Finn said:


> As of Labor Day (the last time I was there), ours still had the boxes sitting in the lawn and garden area.
> My kids wanted me to open the boxes. Can't say I wasn't tempted.
> 
> Finn


personally, i woulda at least peeked into them boxes!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

i found a "super" walmart today and found them fully stocked...they had about 6 walls of decorations and 6 walls of costumes/accessories...all shelves/spots were filled with no spaces left

nothing grabbed my attention as "must haves"...very very very dissapointed 

most of their stuff looked like child's play with a downward trend on quality and a slight upward trend on pricing (nice)

absolutely no life size animatronics  

what a let down


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

So far Walmart's Halloween sucks. Wasn't too great last year. But Target on the other hand...


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought I was the only one.... Friday, I stopped by Wal-Mart in Plattsburgh, NY coming back from vacation (thought I'd buy a lot of stuff free of taxes since I was in the US for a week) but they had NOTHING!!! I told the employee (oh! excuse me! The associate  ) that Halloween is in just 7 weeks... He looked at me like I was deranged or something...


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Vancouver said:


> personally, i woulda at least peeked into them boxes!


I might have if my kids hadn't been along.
Had to be satisfied with reading the descriptions on the sides of the cardboard boxes.

Finn


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

All they had was a ton of candy at the Walmart I was at, that was more than Target here.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm going to check on of the walmarts down here in columbus tomorrow.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ours still has empty shelves with price tags so today I was checking out the tags to see what was gonna be there eventually. One tag was $60 so I took a closer look - it said "luncheon napkins"!  Those must be some mighty nice napkins!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it just me, or is anyone else kind of disappointed with the variety and choices in stores this year? My local Walmart had stuff out, but nothing that good. I sure hope they get more stuff in. Menards was really disappointing too! The didn't have a single item I wanted to buy.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I have like 8 Super Walmarts near me. Now last year most had the same stuff, but kinda lousy, but the one had the good stuff. So go figure. You would think they would all sell the same Halloween stuff.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't been to my local WallyWorld in a week or so...the last time I went, they had some autumn stuff but not much specifically for Halloween...I'm going to go this weekend and check things out!

I'll probably also visit Target because they usually have a big selection of stuff.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I'll probably also visit Target because they usually have a big selection of stuff.


Oh man, I'm dying for Target to finally put stuff out! I love their selection! They get some really unique stuff, like the gargoyles and resin tombstones.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

*Well checked walmart and they had party stuff. Behold out side in the gates of the garden center box's and box's. Mostley coustomes (at least the box said that and only $16.88!)*

*ran in target for pens and guess what? They have actuall props out! The one thing I really remember is the chicken coustume going for $99.00. and that darn rubbery looking green witch.
*
Happy Shopping.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Joker said:


> Oh man, I'm dying for Target to finally put stuff out! I love their selection! They get some really unique stuff, like the gargoyles and resin tombstones.


HAH, I love the gargoyles too, funny you should say that. That's the biggest thing I noticed last year. There was a middle display between open aisles with tons of tombstones and gargoyles!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> HAH, I love the gargoyles too, funny you should say that. That's the biggest thing I noticed last year. There was a middle display between open aisles with tons of tombstones and gargoyles!


 They really are unique! But Michaels has them too. They're just different ones which makes me happy... just more to choose from.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

IMHO, Taget has a way better (larger) selection than WM.

But I guess I am biased, as I do work at Target 

That's just my opinion....and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

our target is finally done! it has way better stuff than wal-mart


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Man...I have one day off and I was excited to go do some Halloween shopping...but when I got there...nothing set out yet. just candy over in the food aisles.

They did have an area cleared out from summer furniture, but I'm only hoping thats gonna be Halloween.

haven't gone to Target though...


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

My walmart had some of their stuff out, but no life sizers yet. Boo! they had the mini face ripper though (which I wanted soooo bad) but I ended up getting some tea light LEDs and a haunted doorbell (the skull)


----------



## Sir Lottalance (Aug 24, 2008)

mrhamilton234 said:


> My walmart had some of their stuff out, but no life sizers yet. Boo! they had the mini face ripper though (which I wanted soooo bad) but I ended up getting some tea light LEDs and a haunted doorbell (the skull)


My wife and I just got back from our Walmart. We ordered the Halloween Pumpkin Tree and used the site to store. We are looking forward to having it out this year. However, we were very disappointed with the Halloween department. They had tombstones similar to the Dollar Tree type for $5.00 each and styrofoam skulls about the size of the DT skulls for $4.00 each. Some costumes are set out and the blowmold pumpkins. But not impressive yet. Also, my favorite Halloween candy is, of course, the black and orange peanut butter kisses and guess what, they do not have any. The DT did and so I got my fix for a while. We do not have a Target close but I wish we did. We have checked Kmart, Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS, not much here. We are going to check Dollar General tomorrow and another Walmart in another city. Good luck all, we are still having a blast and look forward to October 1st. (Setup DAY).


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry it took awhile, but I took pictures with work camera and just got around to finally getting them to this PC. Somebody took the liberty of deleting half of my photos! 

Anyway, here is what is left. Like the above poster, the quality may be iffy because when I take in store photos, I have to be discrete. (I do this every day, and some stores definitely do not like it)


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

awesome guys! My target has the shelves out - they have candy out and there are a few asiles empty but it has halloween wallpaper print! lol. Im sure its gonna arrive soon. 52 more days!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, same here. They had half of their stuff out. No life-size. They did have a very creepy-looking skull spider. It had a skull as a body and black furry legs.


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, can some one tell me what is at target? Did they improve from last year?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

At target, we saw a row of animated things like tombstones with lights, rocks with lights, skeleton door knocker, smart ass skeletons, skeleton dog, etc. There are probably differences from last year, but honestly it looks the same so far.

They had string lights, led lights, lots of decor and some really cool stuff in the food and candy section. We eyed the reeses cup cake mix for a while before deciding not to buy it. 

I will be at Target tomorrow and will take photos. In fact, I'll probably be at Walmart, Target, Sams, Costco and BJs tomorrow.


----------



## onemorebeerman (Sep 1, 2008)

Our Walmart was about the same today just starting to get stuff out. My mom works at a Walmart and she told me she didn't think they were getting in any of the air-blown stuff this year that it all would have to be ordered online. I wonder if that goes for other larger items as well.


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

wilbret said:


> At target, we saw a row of animated things like tombstones with lights, rocks with lights, skeleton door knocker, smart ass skeletons, skeleton dog, etc. There are probably differences from last year, but honestly it looks the same so far.
> 
> They had string lights, led lights, lots of decor and some really cool stuff in the food and candy section. We eyed the reeses cup cake mix for a while before deciding not to buy it.
> 
> I will be at Target tomorrow and will take photos. In fact, I'll probably be at Walmart, Target, Sams, Costco and BJs tomorrow.


oooo! please do take pics! please =P


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my walmart is getting a few things out, mostly costumes makes and assessories, a few lights, not many props yet, but the boxes were out.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

My walmart has out the beginnings of the actual Halloween aisle. They have a few odds and ends out and several little kids costumes. I think it should all be out by mid week at the latest. 

I did go down the candy aisle (which is complete) and wasa bit disappointed. Not many of the candy companies had bagged their items in Halloween packages. It looked like normal bags of candy down the aisle. It made me a bit sad. There were several bags and items that were halloween oriented just not as many as usual that I noticed. Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Candy only so far.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

In and around Norristown/King of Prussia Pennsylvania:

My 2 local wally worlds have 3 short aisles of decor, 2 1/2 short aisles of candy, and one long aisle of costumes. No airblown, no life sized at all. Last year they had those out first, so it doesn't make me confident that they'll have any in the store at all.

Target is still a wasteland. Empty shelves and shelves of back-to-school, not even Halloween candy out yet.

Walgreens and Big Lots are fully stocked. 

Rite-Aid, CVS, and Home Depot have nothing. 

Lowes has an end cap and about 10' of aisle, with the rest of the 50' aisle filled with summer markdowns. Looking up on the upper pallets, there didn't seem to be any "not displayed" Halloween items.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I just got back from Walmart and they are STARTING!! Candy is out..there was a guy in the back (where we knew to check for stuff) and he didn't look HAPPY LOL..he was constructing the halloween aisles...mostly the ones that are to hold costumes!!!

We then went down a few aisles and the summer stuff was being packed up in most aisles, already packed, and one aisle of Halloween stuff..Batman costume, Halo customes were out..some beer keg costume and some others, they had the pumpkins that light up when you plug them in (bought one last year), and some other goodies.

It's only a matter of time until the "good" stuff rolls out and people start to go nuts for customes and decoration ideas!

Can't wait it's around the corner.

NICE PICTURES by the way to the poster on page 9! You took some great pictures.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I forgot to add in the back area (where the airblown props go) there was some air blown boxes of witches, ghosts, pumpkins but I didn't go check them out because the guy constructing the aisles was in that area, I will go check them out more towards October.

I purchased an airblown prop from Sears last year in November for dirty CHEAP so I'm excited to bring that out this Halloween...for this airblown props the best time to get them is AFTER Halloween on discount and get them ready for the following year.

I can't believe Halloween is here so fast!! Last year I set up my first haunt in years and was sad when it all ended and now here we are all over again


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in Wal-mart yesterday. Not much except in the candy aisle.
They're selling tombstones made of chocolate that weigh two pounds!!
How'd you like to get one of those in your treat bags?


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, My walmart is pretty much done setting up halloween stuff and I must say "GARBAGE!" I am so dissappointed with walmarts selection this year.  Not only their selection but the prices went up a lot too!! No life size props, no cool decor..... Just garbage. I am hoping that that isnt the last of it. So far it looks completed... I can only hope.. for now i will stick to dollar tree.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

My Wal-mart last weekend had candy out and that was about it. I need to go by there again though (time to buy cat litter, hah hah).


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I just returned from the Super Wal-Mart in my area. They had several aisles nearly done and were still putting out more items. They had the life-size witch with the spirit ball and the employees were playing around with it. The guy told me to say hello to the witch and the witch answered, but had a masculine voice. Took me about 5 minutes before I found out there was another employee in another aisle with the microphone! DUH! Anyway, the price of the witch is $98.00. She is kind of plump and I heard her say a few phrases and then the spirit ball says stuff, but I didn't hear much because the employees were having fun with the microphone. The mike sounded really good.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

My Wal-mart has nothing yet. All their Halloween stuff is in the garden section every year, but there's football stuff back there right now. I'm anxiously awaiting to see this years selection! Last year they had Heads Up Harry and the dancing Pirate Skeleton from Gemmy. Hopefully they'll have Harry again, because I remember him being really cheap there.

Michael's and Joann's craft stores have their stuff out as well. Michael's has two life-size animatronic props this year. They have the Bride and Groom (Bride is holding her head, and the groom looks like a ghost). I stayed there for about an hour playing with the Groom (I named him Charles).


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ours is staring I bought 4 light up pumpkins-spiderweb-and 3 foam skulls.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, just saw the crystal ball-holding witch at our local Wal-Mart for $98.00, along with the Phantom Face-ripper, Jekyll-Hyde face changer and zombie head remover, all for $30.00. Cool set.
If I didn't already have the witch stirring the cauldron, I'd pick up the witch and crystal ball in a heartbeat.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Back today and there's a bit more - just a bit though. Tons of party supplies, masks and wigs. A scattering of adult costumes. They were just putting out the light-up jack o lanterns, the same ones as they always have. Bags of spider webs, treat bags, etc. 
They did have the face-ripper and the head removing zombie but the zombie did noting but talk. The face ripper was cool but would be much moreso if it was life-size. Three foot monsters can only be _so_ scary, ya know?
Still room for more. Maybe they'll get it out by the time the christmas trees are up...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Just costumes at my Wal-mart today.
I did notice in the hardware section they have the LED floodlights. I only saw white ones, but they would be great for using gels sheets for color, since they don't get hot.
I think they were around $14.00.


----------



## dawn408 (Aug 14, 2008)

My Wal-Mart has everything out. Nothing big this year and what they do have just looks like a bunch of junk.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*my walmart purchases*

went to walmart today and was extremly suprise to see the halloween decor and costumes wore up , thats is a first for us to have halloween stuff out so early , 2 isle of costumes and 2 isle of props and still empty spaces to fill out and 2 isle to fill out too. i am hoping for animated life size that i dont have but thats wishfull thinking and probably wont have anything.

here are the 2 props i got there today the horror bells for 14$ and the large tombstone with led eyes for 15$ ....


----------

